# Mail proxy przechwytujące poczte

## Sarenka

Klient w związku z wymogami nałożonymi przez zagranicznego kontrahenta musi postawić proxy do poczty e-mail. Poza filtrowaniem AV i SPAM (tutaj sobie poradzę - SMTP-Gated na przykład) ma także robić kopie każdej przechodzącej wiadomości (zarówno odbieranej jak i wysyłanej) i składować ją lokalnie do zakończenia projektu.

Najfajniej by było jakieś transparentne ustrojstwo (nie chodzi o ukrywanie przed pracownikami - nie odpalę tego, póki każdy nie podpisze, że jest tego świadom monitoringu poczty - jest po prostu dużo różnych kont skonfigurowanych). 

Macie może jakieś pomysły?

----------

## Jacekalex

Netmail + łata Qmail-tap (widziałem na necie do wersji 1.05-r8) - do tego qmail-scanner (Spamassassin + Clamav lub inny AV), i serwer docelowy SMTP  wpisany do smtproutes, to do odbioru, natomiast wysyłanie jako brama RELAY, i  trzeba wtedy serwer główny skonfigurować, żeby wysyłał przez tą bramę.

Sznurki:

http://altamente.com/node/103

http://www.inter7.com/?page=qmailtap

Tu masz opis:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/qmail-howto.xml

Vpopmail do bramy relay nie jest potrzebny.

Relaying i smtproutes: 

http://www.lifewithqmail.org/lwq.html#relaying

EDYTA:

Możesz też postawić qmaila z qmail-scannerem, i dopisać do qmail-scannera funkcję (moduł) do tego, qmail-scanner to skrypt perla, a taka funkcja to parę linijek kodu.

Pozdro

 :Cool: 

----------

